# Österreichische Gilde sucht Verstärkung



## Worash (10. Juni 2014)

Über uns: Unheil ist eine österreichische World of Warcraft Gilde aus Wien und dem legendären Vorort Mödling. Der Großteil unserer Gilde kennt sich seit mehr als 10 Jahren persönlich, die meisten unserer Mitglieder sind zwischen 25 und 30 Jahren alt.


Ingame Herkunft: Unheil war während BC eine Raidgilde auf dem RP Server "Die Aldor", aus raidtechnischen Gründen wechselten wir nach Dethecus und bildeten einen Stammteil der 25er Raidgilde Empire of Azeroth, einer der ältesten Gilden dieses Servers. Nach dem Zerfall von EoA zu Ulduar Release nahmen wir das Angebot an und wechselten zu Extinction, wo man uns allerdings als Neulinge nicht sonderlich gut behandelte und wir von der Raidleitung enttäuscht waren.


Nachdem wir die Bürokratie und Abhängigkeit der großen Raidgilden satt hatten, spaltete sich die "Ösi-Connection" schließlich endgültig ab und beschloss im Jänner 2010 "Unheil" auferstehen zu lassen, um den Lich King im 10er zu besiegen. Einige Servertransfers unserer RL Freunde und 3 Monate später hatten wir schließlich Arthas down. Instant begannen wir mit den Hardmodes, was schließlich nach 10/11 HC zu Rang 19 als bestes Ranking seit Gildengründung führte.


Cataclysm: Nachdem wir einen verspäteten Start hatten, konnten wir uns während den Firelands in den Top 10 des Servers platzieren. Zu Beginn von Dragonsoul nahm die Hälfte der Gilde eine WoW Auszeit, um Star Wars Old Republic zu spielen.


Pandaria: Bis Dezember 2013 war ein Großteil unseres Raidkaders inaktiv. Infolge eines gemütlichen RL Treffens reaktivierten alle ehemaligen Mitglieder ihre Accounts und Unheil wurde wieder aktiv. Mittlerweile raiden wir entspannt den Content und warten auf die kommende Erweiterung um wieder als Progress Gilde zu raiden.


Raids pro Woche: 1-2


Raidtage: Dienstag und Donnerstag.


Raidzeiten: 19 bis 23 Uhr. Raids werden nur dann früher beendet oder abgebrochen wenn es die Situation erlaubt.


Wir verlangen: Wir sind eine sehr spaßige Truppe und garantieren, dass jeder mit uns seine Freude hat, jedoch verlangen wir auch folgende Dinge:


Alter: Mindestalter 18 und ERWACHSEN. Soll heißen: Du kannst soviel und solang spielen, wie du willst, ohne dass dir Mutti oder Freundin das Internet kappt.


Verlässlichkeit: Es gibt keine Anwesenheitspflicht; wir verlangen nur Anmeldung/Abmeldung im Ingame Kalender; Erscheinen zum Raid wenn angemeldet und halbwegs regelmäßiges Interesse an dem Raid. Wir haben keine Anwesenheitsquote. Dein Real Life ist uns genauso wichtig wie unseres und hat natürlich Vorrang, trotzdem müssen wir uns auf dich verlassen können! Nicht Erscheinen zum Raid trotz Anmeldung kann einmal passieren, aber sicher nicht mehrmals.


Dein PC und dein Internet müssen es dir erlauben WoW flüssig spielen zu können. Teamspeak und funktionierendes Mikro sind Pflicht.


Zu deinem Gear: Deine Ausrüstung ist zweitrangig, sollte jedoch "ready to go" sein, sprich dem Startergear des aktuellen Contents (nhc, hc) entsprechen.


Movement und Boss Encounter Wissen ist essenziell: Du musst dich wie jeder von uns über kommende Bosse informieren, Guides anschauen und aus deinen Fehlern lernen.


Zielstrebigkeit: Wir versuchen in jedem Raid die Zeit optimal zu nützen. Daher sind regelmäßige, lange AFK Zeiten und Unterbrechungen ein No-Go. Bei Boss Progress erwarten wir schnelles nachbuffen und ready sein. Du kannst aber jederzeit zwischen Trys auf die Toilette gehen oder dir was zum Trinken holen.


Aktive Beteiligung: Wir suchen Spieler die Spaß haben können, Kritik und Spaß vertragen, sich einbringen, sowie im TS ihren Mund aufmachen 
Wir sind größtenteils Österreicher (freuen uns aber auch über deutschen Zuwachs!), rechne daher mit derben Ansagen 


Flexibilität: Für den Raid ist es vorteilhaft, wenn du über einen 2nd Spec verfügst um auszuhelfen, falls einmal ein Heiler/Tank/DD fehlt. Dies soll aber keine Pflicht darstellen.


Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass 9 von 10 Raids zustande kommen ohne jegliche Setup Probleme.


Loyalität: Wir erwarten, dass du exklusiv mit uns raidest und nicht ohne Rücksprache fremdraidest. Alle relevanten IDs sind reserviert für unseren Raid.


Weiters sind auch wir nur Menschen mit Fehlern, Fails und Unterschieden. Daher kommt es durchaus zu Diskussionen und Diskrepanzen zwischen uns Raidmembern. Bei uns ist jedes Mitglied gleichberechtigt, die Gilde wird von den Gründungsmitgliedern verwaltet. Es gibt keinen Gildenmeister und nur eine provisorische Raidleitung für den Ablauf.
Kommunikation ist uns wichtig, jeder darf sich jederzeit äußern, Kritik anbringen und Vorschläge einbringen!
Wichtige Entscheidungen werden gemeinsam gefällt!


NO DRAMA QUEENS wenn es um Anmelden, Erscheinen, Loot oder ähnliches geht.


Lootregeln: Es gibt keinen Plündermeister, wer need hat rollt auf das Item. Jeder kriegt etwas vom Loot ab und passt dementsprechend auch mal für andere Spieler. Wir hatten in 5 Jahren Raid nicht einmal Streitigkeiten und das wollen wir auch so beibehalten.
Klingt gut! Wie kann ich mich bewerben?


Der Einfachheit halber kann uns jeder ingame kontaktieren und sein Interesse äußern, außerhalb des Spiels sind wir auch über die unten stehende Emailadresse erreichbar.
Bevor jemand bei uns aufgenommen wird führen wir ein TS3 Gespräch um dich näher kennenzulernen und wir werden dich im Falle des Falles einen Abend mitnehmen um zu schauen, ob du zu unserem Spielstil passt.


Wir freuen uns auf jede Bewerbung!


Ingame Kontakt bei Interesse an unserer Gilde bzw. an unserem Raid: Martinløøter, Tarassa, Worash


EMAIL: tarkardos@gmail.com


Mit besten Grüßen,


Worash

Offizier von Unheil, Austrian Raid Guild


----------

